
Scientists try 'cloud brightening' to protect Great Barrier Reef - caution
https://phys.org/news/2020-04-scientists-cloud-brightening-great-barrier.html
======
netjiro
I remember a version of this being proposed some 15+ years ago. Glad someone
is trying it. IIRC the estimated cost was not that high. It was not intended
for local use.

Please don't use fossil fuel to run stuff like this.

